# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή budgie

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια οπως ξερετε εχω δυο μπατζι τον Δια και της Αφροδητη !!!
για να ζευγαρωσουν πρεπει να κανω κατι συγκεκριμενο 
διαβασα κατι πρηροφοριες οτι ο χαλινος το αρσενικου και του θυλικου πρεπει να εχουν φωτινο μπλε και σκουρο καφε αντιστιχα
τι αλλο πεπει να κανω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ακουω γνωμες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

παναγιωτη πηγαινε στο φορουμ κ διαβασε ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ τα θεματα που αφορουν τα μπατζι! διατροφικη προετοιμασια, φωλια, θερμοκρασιες, πολλα πραγματα που πρεπει να κοιταξεις για να εχεις μια σωστη γεννα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ ευα Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*Παναγιώτη διάβασε το άρθρο αυτό καθώς κ όπως σου είπε η Εύα, όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν αναπαραγωγές!
Για μένα είναι λάθος να ξεκινήσεις αναπαραγωγή με ένα θηλυκό που μόλις έβαλες στο σπίτι σου κ δεν έχεις ιδέα τι ασθένεια μπορεί να κουβαλάει από το πετ σοπ.. να μην πω δηλαδή για το ότι δεν κράτησες καραντίνα.
Για να αναπαραχθούν σωστά τα πουλάκια πρέπει να νιώθουν άνετα στο περιβάλλον που τα φιλοξενεί κ ένα πουλάκι που πριν λίγες μέρες φέραμε στο σπίτι μας δε μπορεί παρά να έχει υποστεί αρκετό στρες, από τη μεταφορά κ την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος! Όλη η διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής μόνο κακό θα μπορούσε να του κάνει..

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ Ευχαριστω 
και οσο για την καραντινα 
τα πουλακια γνωριζωνται απο το πετ σοπ απλα πηρα πρωτα το ενα και μετατο αλλο 

Φιλικα!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

την καραντινα την κανουμε παντα οταν φερνουμε ενα νεο πουλακι. κ ας το πηρες 1 μηνα μετα απο το ιδιο πετ σοπ πολλα μπορει να συμβουν. μπορει τωρα να φαινονται ολα ενταξει, κ φυσικα σου το ευχομαι, απλα πρεπει να δεις αν ειναι υγειες. οτι κ να σου ειπε ο υπαλληλος του πετ ( που για να πουλησουν θα πουν τα παντα) δεν μπορεις ποτε να ξερεις τι θα μπορουσε να κολλησει απο αλλα πουλακια εκει μεσα κ να στο μεταδωσει στον δια. για το καλο κ του δια κ της αφροδιτης στο λεμε, μην μας παρεξηγεις που επιμενουμε σ'αυτο. ετσι ειναι το σωστο. κ φυσικα θα συμφωνησω με την βικυ, ειναι πολυ νωρις για αναπαραγωγη. εισαι ανυπομονος, το καταλαβαινω, ολοι μας ειμαστε για κατι τετοια, απλα πρεπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να κοιταμε το καλο των πουλιων μας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες !!!!!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παναγιωτη σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Μολις τα love bird μου εγιναν ζευγαρι ηθελα να μου κανουνε αυγα.Για αυτο τους εβαλα φωλια στην οποια εμπαιναν απο την πρωτη μερα.Μετα απο μισο χρονο μου γεννησαν οποτε καλη υπομονη

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια 
τους εβαλα φωλια,σουπιοκοκαλο,και βιταμινες για αναπαραγωγη πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλω???
Αααα αρχισα και διατροφη 1 φορα την εβδομαδα 1 φυλο μαρουλι το τρελενουν
Το αυγο δεν τους αρεσει και για αυτο δεν βαζο  ουτε το ριζι ουτε τιποτα 
μονο μαρουλι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τι αλλο να κανω?????????

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

παρε αβγοτροφη και βαλτους.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

τους εβαλα βιταμινες για το πυρομα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οπως θες

----------


## terios

άλλο η βιταμίνες για το πύρωμα και άλλο η αυγοτροφη...  παρε και λίγη αυγοτροφη και βάζε τους μπορει στην αρχη να μην τρώνε εγω τους την βαζω λιγη μαζι με την τροφή τους για αρχη και την τρώνε. οταν γεννήσουν τοτε θα θέλουν και βραστό αυγό

----------


## Theodor77

> Γεια σας παιδια
> τους εβαλα φωλια,σουπιοκοκαλο,και βιταμινες για αναπαραγωγη πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλω???
> Αααα αρχισα και διατροφη 1 φορα την εβδομαδα 1 φυλο μαρουλι το τρελενουν
> Το αυγο δεν τους αρεσει και για αυτο δεν βαζο ουτε το ριζι ουτε τιποτα
> μονο μαρουλι


Απο τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις που εχω ( ελαχιστες απεναντι σε αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα )για το θεμα διατροφη budgie  , θα ελεγα οτι σε καμμια περιπτωση διατροφη δεν ειναι ενα φυλλο μαρουλι .
Λες τι το αυγο δεν τους αρεσει .
Τι τα εδωσες και δεν το φαγανε ?
Αυγοτροφη ετοιμη εμποριου ?
Δικια σου  ?
Σκετο αυγο ?
Δοκιμασε  αν δεν τρωνε τιποτα απο ολα τα παραπανω να τα δωσεις να  φανε αυγο μαζι με σπορους .




> τους εβαλα βιταμινες για το πυρομα


Καποιος κυριος απο εδω μεσα μου εμαθε  οτι η βιταμινες απο μονες τους σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πυρωνουνε ενα πουλακι .
Τον πιστευω .
Καντο και εσυ  , κατι παραπανω θα ξερει ( πολλα παραπανω ξερει  )  και μου το ειπε .





> Τι αλλο να κανω?????????


Το μοναδικο που μπορεις να κανεις , και μαλιστα θα  σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ , ειναι να  κατσεις και να διαβασεις ολα τα post  που αφορανε τα budgie  και οχι μονο .
Το να κανεις post  και να ρωτας κατι που   ειμαι σιγουροτατος  οτι υπαρχει ηδη  η απαντηση  καπου μεσα στο forum  ειναι ανωφελω .


Ολα αυτα στα λεω φιλικα  , και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θελω  η να προσπαθησω να  σου την πω .
Πρωτα  ψαχνεις μεσα στο forum  για αυτο που  αναζητας , και ΑΝ  δεν υπαρχει  τοτε κανεις το post  που θελεις .

Φιλικα παντα .

----------


## kaveiros

Παναγιωτη το καλυτερο θα ηταν πριν βαλεις φωλια να κανεις πρωτα για περιπου ενα μηνα την διατροφικη προετοιμασια. Να τσεκαρεις επισης αν το σουπιοκοκκαλο το τρωει η θηλυκια σου. Αν οχι τοτε θα χρειαστει να της δωσεις ασβεστιο στο νερο γιατι διαφορετικα η προσπαθεια να κανει αυγα μπορει να ειναι ακομη και θανατηφορα. Το ασβεστιο ειναι βασικοτατο για τον σχηματισμο του αυγου. Αν θες πες μας και ποιες βιταμινες δινεις. Δεν ειναι ολες καταλληλες για προετοιμασια ζευγαρωματος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αυτες οι βιταμιωες ειναι καταλιλετ για ζευγαρωμα της tafarm και ειναι αρκετα καλες!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια!!!
να σας πω τρωνε και τα δυο μαρουλι και μηλο 
δοκιμασανε αυγο 
το θυλικο παιρνει ασβεστιο απο την τρωφη γιατι εχω τριψει σουπιοκοκαλο μεσα
επισης το θυλικο βαζει μεσα στην φωλια το κεφαλι 


Αχχχ ειμαι τοσο ενθουσιασμενος !!!
Μακαρι να κανουν γρηγορα υγιεστατα πουλακια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Στο αυγο μην τριβεις το σουπιοκοκκαλο,αλλα δινε το τσοφλι οπως ειναι,μην το βγαλεις καν.Εχει επισης ασβεστιο.

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι ετσι το δινο με το τσοφλι χορις να τριβο σουπιοκοκαλο 
Ευχαριστω!!
Τιποτα αλλο??

----------


## kaveiros

Νομιζω Παναγιωτη εισαι οκ εφοσον παιρνει η θηλυκια ασβεστιο, ο αρσενικος βιταμινη Ε απ το σκευασμα βιταμινων που δινεις. Μπολικο φαγητο και...περιμενεις τη φυση να κανει τη δουλεια της :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

xaxa Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια γεια σας,
Το θυλικο μπηκε μια φορα στην φωλια του
το μονο που κανουν ειναι να φιλιουντα και να κανουν καμια φορα και αυτο στο βιντεο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMFqF...eature=related
Μονο που κουνανε το κεφαλι 
ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

διαβασα οτι ειναι χορος ζευγαροματος το βγαζει αν γραψεται στο youtube mating dance

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κοιταξε, αν δεν δεις κατι τετοιο οπως σε αυτο το βιντεο δεν εγινε κατι ακομα!


μπορει κ να το εχουν κανει κ να μην ησουν μπροστα! το οτι μπηκε 1 φορα στη φωλια δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα κατι. ισως απλα ηταν αναγνωριστικη βολτα! ηρεμια θελει απο σενα, μην τα ενοχλεις πολυ αυτες τις μερες κ φυσικα συνεχιζεις τη διατροφη τους. αυτα απο μενα..

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ok Ευχαριστω πολυ Ευα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

σε μια χαρα δρομο εισαι....Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι εσενα.....Ελπιζω να τα αφηνεις και λιγο στην ησυχια τους για να ''βρεθουν'' ετσι????

Το οτι φιλιουνται ομως δεν σημαινει και οτι αυριο μεθαυριο θα δεις αβγα.....Αστα να μαθουν λιγο τη φωλια και σε 15-20 ημερες θα δεις μαλλον κανα αβγουλακι.....

Αλλα ειπαμε μην βιαζεσαι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν τα ενοχλο καθολου 
Για να καταλαβεται μολις βαζω τωρα χερι δεν ανεβενει και φοβατε ενο παλια ανεβενε
Απο τοτε που προσεξε αυτο δεν τα πιραζω καθολου παρα μονο για καθαρισμα καθε εβδομαδα

Απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι μακαρι σε 20 μερες να δω αυγο !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ελπιζω να καταλαβα λαθος κ να μην εννοεις οτι τα καθαριζεις μονο μια φορα τη βδομαδα εεε??? εχω κ εγω 2 budgies κ ξερω ποσο πολυ τα κανουν... εγω προσωπικα καθαριζω το κλουβι ανα 2 μερες το αργοτερο κ παλι μαζευονται μπολικα. οπως κ να εχει πρεπει να ειναι σε καθαρο περιβαλλον! κακακια ειναι κ τσισακια! που σημαινει μικροβια! για να μην τα ενοχλεις πολυ οταν το καθαριζεις, αφηνε τα κ οταν βγουν εξω τοτε καθαρισε το ανενοχλητος. κ ετσι δεν αναστατωνονται. αν δεν βγαινουν μονα τους , οπως ειπαμε, με ηρεμες κινησεις εσυ! κ εφοσον αποφασισες να τα βαλεις να ζευγαρωσουν, δεν τα πειραζεις - χαιδευεις καθολου! ποιο δεν σου ανεβαινει τωρα? η θηλυκια?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και το θηλικο και το αρσενικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια για σας !!!!
χθες και προχθες το θυλικο εμπενα συνεχια στην φωλια 
Κιταξα στην φωλια αλλα τιποτα
Του βαζω μαρουλι αυγοτρωφη και αφθονη απο την τρωφη που τρωνε!!!
Εμαι σε καλο δρομο
αν χρειαζωνται τιποτα διορθωστε με!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παναγιώτη ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ..... *Budgerigars-Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το εχω διαβασει και εκτυπωσει για να τα διαβαζω παντα!!!!!
ρωταω για καμια γνωμη 
Ααααα και να ρωτησω καμια καλη κρεμουλα μπορειτε να μου πειτε για μπατζι???

----------


## mitsman

τι κρεμα??? για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι Δημητρη!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βρε πολύ δεν βιάζεσαι????? Δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ!!!! κάτσε πρώτα να ζευγαρώσουν, να κάνουν αυγά, να είναι ένσπορα...... έχεις δρόμο ακόμα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι το ξερω αλλα θελω να ειμαι ετοιμος!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ναι αλλά τι θα την κάνεις την κρέμα αν δεν έχεις τελικά μικρά???? Γι' αυτό σου λέω όλα στην ώρα τους!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Στην επομενη γεννα !![δεν θα την ππαρω απο τωρα θελω να παρω μια ειδεα απο μαρκες και θα ρωτισω και τιμες(φιλλα τα ρουχα σου 
να εχεις τα μισα)]

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αααααα να πω κατι 
απο εκει ππου δν ετρωγε καθολου σουπιοκοκαλο σημερα εφαγε λιγο απο αυτο αλλα εφαγε και καρδουλα ασβεστιου(Διαβασα οτι τα θυλικα για αναπαραγωγη θελουν ασβεστιο και τα αρσενικα βιτεμινη Ε.Ο αρσενικος περνε βιταμινη Ε απο το νερο με ιδικες σταγονες και το θυλικο ασβεστιο απο την τρωφη σε μισο κιλο τρωφη ενα τριμενο σουπιοκοκαλο)
σημερα που εφαγε μηπος τρεχει κατι και χρεαζεται ασβεστιο???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια καθομαι και τα παρατηρω !!!
Φιλιουνται συνεχεια ,ο αρσενικος χτυπαει το ραμφος του θυλικου ρυθμικα,κανουν τον χoρο του ζευγαρωματος (mating dance)
Ειναι τελεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

kaytee exact για κρεμα... κορυφη!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Αααααα να πω κατι 
> απο εκει ππου δν ετρωγε καθολου σουπιοκοκαλο σημερα εφαγε λιγο απο αυτο αλλα εφαγε και καρδουλα ασβεστιου(Διαβασα οτι τα θυλικα για αναπαραγωγη θελουν ασβεστιο και τα αρσενικα βιτεμινη Ε.Ο αρσενικος περνε βιταμινη Ε απο το νερο με ιδικες σταγονες και το θυλικο ασβεστιο απο την τρωφη σε μισο κιλο τρωφη ενα τριμενο σουπιοκοκαλο)
> σημερα που εφαγε μηπος τρεχει κατι και χρεαζεται ασβεστιο???


Δεν μου ειπατε μπορει?????

----------


## mitsman

αφου τους παρεχεις μην σε νοιαζει!!!!!! μπορει να εχει αυξημενες αναγκες τωρα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ ευχαριστω!!

----------

